# Denon AVR-3808CI or AVR-4308CI?



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Has anyone purchased either of these? Besides cost difference, what made you go with which one?

I am leaning heavily towards the 4308, mainly for the Ethernet Connectivity and streaming capabilities.

Thoughts?


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

smiddy said:


> I am leaning heavily towards the 4308, mainly for the Ethernet Connectivity and streaming capabilities.


From the specs it looks like both have the same ethernet connectivity / streaming.

The 4308 has an additional multi-zone/room output.

Either one you go with I am jealous!


----------

